# mécanismes mobilisés



## brunielena

Ciao a tutti...
sono ancora qui a chiedere una mano per tradurre dal francese...
Non riesco a capire che senso abbiano i "meccanismi mobilitati" in questa frase. Forse ci si riferisce alle leggi della fisica??

La frase è molto lunga, la trascrivo tutta in modo da capire meglio a  cosa ci si riferisce. I due campi dei quali l'autore parla sono : Natura  e Cultura, ovvero i vincoli universali dati dalla natura e tutto ciò  che appartiene alla cultura (organizzazione sociale, religione,  tradizioni ecc).

"Si l'on s'accorde sur le fait que l'expérience humaine est conditionnée  par la coexistance de deux champs de phénomènes accessibles par des  modes de connaissance distincts, il devient inévitable d'aborder leur  interface en partant plutot de l'un ou de l'autre aspect: soit les  déterminations que l'usage, le controle ou la transformation de la  nature induisent, déterminations universelles dont les effets sont  particularisés par des environnements, des techniques et des systèmes  sociaux singuliers, soit les particularité des traitements symboliques  d'une nature homogène dans ses limites et son mode de fonctionnement,  particularité récurrentes du fait de l'universalité des *mécanismes mobilisés* et de l'unicité de l'objet auquel ils s'appliquent."

una frase piuttosto confusa...

grazie...!


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Brunielena, 
penso che in questo contesto _mobilitati_ sia da intendere come "meccanismi attivati" (che scattano/si innescano/si mettono in moto...meccanismi che la natura "mobilita"...)
Se si parla di universalità dei meccanismi naturali e unicità della _risposta_ umana (in base alla propria cultura) forse si potrebbero definire anche come
"stimoli e reazioni"...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Brunielena, ciao Nunou,
In questo caso, "mobilisés" mi sembra lo stato risultante: attivi, interessati, implicati.
Una bella frase da districare. Serve un'aspirina!


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Matou,
certo è uno stato risultante, per questo prima ho parlato anche di "reazioni", l'unico problema è che, secondo me, si dovrebbe mantenere una forma più o meno passiva anche in italiano...peccato che io non trovo modo di dire "i meccanismi che ne derivano" con una sola parola.... 
Mi piacciono molto i tuoi "interessati/implicati" ma lascerei perdere attivi....

P.S.: a mio avviso, il senso è che determinate realtà naturali provocano sempre gli stessi meccanismo di reazione (_ad es. bisogno di nutrirsi/proteggersi/rispondere alle proprie esigenze e/o desiderio di comprendere/di strutturarsi/di diventare parte attiva ecc._) ma che percezione (_di una stessa realtà/situazione_) e  modalità di risposta (_allo stesso tipo di esigenza o desiderio_) non sono affatto omogenee (_proprio perché influenzate dalle diverse realtà socio-culturali...)_
L'uomo deve quindi confrontarsi sia con la realtà fisica/effettiva sia con il "suo" modo di percepirla, quindi rispondervi.  
Ora mi sa che l'aspirina ci vuole anche per me.......visto che in _realtà_ non sono ancora del tutto convinta di questa mia _interpretazione_


----------



## brunielena

Ciao Nunou e Matoupaschat,
avrei pensato di tradurre con "i meccanismi derivani dalla natura". aggiungendo "dalla natura" forse in italiano è più comprensibile... sempre che il resto di capisca!! ahah!!

grazie, i vostri suggerimenti mi sono davvero utilissimi!

ps. dove si compra l'aspirina-per-tradurre-frasi-oscure?


----------



## Nunou

Cao Brunielena,
non credo che "meccanismi derivanti dalla natura" sia poi così scorrevole in italiano...temo che complicherebbe ulteriormente il testo. 
Dopo attenta rilettura, io sono al punto di prima....ma seguirei l'indicazione di Matou: "implicati". 
In mancanza di altre  _illuminazioni,_ trovo che sia la soluzione migliore. 

P.S.: come puoi ben vedere quelle pilloline non fanno certo miracoli...

_Interrogazioni e illuminazioni mattutine_: 
- perché dobbiamo sempre complicarci sempre la vita?
- non è che alla fine si può dire semplicemente "mobilitati" anche in italiano? Ovviamente in senso figurato.

In fondo mobilitare significa anche "mettere in movimento, in attività per un determinato scopo/fine".

Qui ad esempio, viene definito anche come _coinvolgere qualcuno_ ma poi fa un esempio con "mobilitare le coscienze"
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/M/mobilitare.shtml

Per il momento non sono riuscita a trovare altri riscontri ma verso fine pagina 32 di questo testo di psichiatria trovo scritto proprio così  "meccanismi mobilitati" ...esattamente come diceva Brunielena all'inizio.
http://www.nicolalalli.it/pdf/manifestazioniisterichenellaschizofrenia.pdf

Vuoi vedere che ho "_scoperto l'acqua calda_"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Sono dello stesso parere di Nunou, non perché avevo suggerito io "implicati", ma piuttosto perché aggiungere "dalla natura" dopo "derivanti" --o derivati?-- mi sembra superfluo, *perfino ambiguo.*​

EDIT: Nunou ha ragione. Perché complicarsi la vita? *Mobilitati * (secco, mi raccomando!).


----------



## brunielena

Ciao Nunou, ciao Matoupaschat...
se devo essere sincera non so cosa sia meglio... però se in due affermate che è meglio lasciare "mobilitati" mi fido di chi ha più esperienza di me!... del resto ho sempre tempo per rivedere e modificare qualora mi accorgessi non scorresse la traduzione... tornerò a leggere il capitolo fra qualche settimana con la mente "fresca"!

Grazie davvero dell'aiuto, siete stati molto disponibili!


----------



## Nunou

Secondo me ti stai preoccupando troppo Brunielena, il testo è di per sé complesso  (forse anche un po' contorto) ma, secondo me, questo non dipende certo dall'uso di mobilitati (oppure no) bensì dalla difficoltà di esprimere diversamente questo tipo di concetti. 

Vai tranquilla...al massimo provocherai una spremitura di meningi a chi lo leggerà in italiano...che poi è esattamente quanto succede a chi lo legge in francese. Traduzione più che "conforme" all'originale....direi....

Buon fine settimana!!!


----------



## brunielena

eheh!!! hai proprio ragione!!!  

buon fine settimana a te!!!!


----------



## Nunou

Un'ultima cosa che forse ti tranquillizzerà ulteriormente, all'inizio della discussione abbiamo parlato solo di reazione, in realtà quel _mobilitati o coinvolti _credo abbia un doppia valenza. Ogni meccanismo di reazione implica infatti anche un meccanismo di stimolo e qui penso si cercasse di riunirli in un solo termine. Questa volta si è trattato di un'illuminazione pomeridiana...ma credo di aver finalmente messo a fuoco il perché di "mobilitati" e anche il motivo per cui mi piaceva anche il "coinvolti" proposto da Matou.

Ecco...ora è proprio tutto.

Ri-ciao ...


----------

